# Building Smoke shelf in fireplace



## Jim Z (Oct 15, 2015)

I recently cut out the rusty metal heatalator in my brick masonry fireplace. I am building a new firebrick box. how do I construct a smoke shelf? I am tempted to fill exterior cavity with stone and add concrete to the last 2 inches while topping this off by shoe horning my dampener top. Is there a better way? appreciate any insight


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Is a smoke shelf really necessary? 
http://www.hofmanndb.com/articles_04.html


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://rumford.com/rem.html


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

A smoke shelf is a design feature, not necessarily needed, but when incorporated into the firebox design, it is certainly a plus.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

The place that sells the firebricks might have some large flat slabs from the same material. This is the 'traditional' method. It is usually set before the face goes on so in a retro job it may be a real challenge.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Refractory material is not required for the smoke shelf area. It is normally just an area that is filled in with mortar as the fireplace is built.


----------



## Jim Z (Oct 15, 2015)

Thank you all for your responses. The article on "is a smoke shelf necessary" was very interesting. I will try removing throat dampener and install a pop top and see how that works (drafts). Many of the fireplace shops have tried to talk me into an insert. I really enjoy an open fire though (without doors). I'm just more traditionalist 
Jim Z


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

I will say that when the smoke shelf in my fireplace fills with debris the draft is no where near as good indicating long past time to clean it. I discovered this when I changed to a new chimney sweep and he found the prior guys had not be getting up behind the damper and cleaning it out so there was years of debris. The fireplace worked much better with it


----------



## BrookLarson (Oct 19, 2015)

Thank you for the article,guys!


----------

